# Canon EOS 60D vs 600D



## zanara (Sep 14, 2011)

before this, i eyed on 60D...and i heard it has very good reputation....
recently canon came out with 600D

big price difference, but i read the feature and specification of it, it is almost same as 60D...

so i really wanna know which camera to buy, what is the difference between both of them...
hope there is people using them, or expert in camera to tell me the difference...i don't really understand all the specification of the camera...

P/s: i love lighting and night photography...i like 60D because of it's good image noise reduction...i wonder whether 600D can to rise to the occasion...

PP/s: i cant afford anything above 60D... no money...

Web Development


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 14, 2011)

60D is way better then 600D...dont read the general specs only...its pentaprism view finder and 9 cross focus points are good reasons..

U should also consider nikon D7000 along with 60D..in someways D7000 is ahead of 60D


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 14, 2011)

+1 for 60d which I think is better than 600d
A link for a short comparison-
Canon 600D vs 60D


----------



## SwiftLover (Sep 15, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> 60D is way better then 600D...dont read the general specs only...its pentaprism view finder and 9 cross focus points are good reasons..
> 
> U should also consider nikon D7000 along with 60D..in someways D7000 is ahead of 60D



I agree with you Sujoyp ..Nikon D7000 is better then Canon 60D. D7000 produces nice skin tone as compared to 60D and has better A.focusing system.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 15, 2011)

Also D7000 have magnesium alloy body and a inbody motor to focus on old lenses...D7000 is also nearly 6k cheaper then 60D


----------

